# Getting Out of Dodge Part I



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is Part I of my Spring Break special "Getting Out of Dodge" which took me across the country using the now defunct MKD-CBS AGR trip.

The first part of my trip began, as usual, on a Capitol Limited out of ALC. We were on time all the way and due to padding ran early into CHI. It was your standard seven hours in coach, no meals, no nothing. Just a seat and a ride to CHI.

At CUS I went to a QuikTrak to pick up the rest of my tickets as well as grab my BC upgrade ticket. I booked coach from CHI-MKD, and used a Select coupon to upgrade to BC on 303. Boy was it worth it, 303 was packed to hilt-- Barney made the comment several times when he came back to check on the BC pax.

It was my first ride on a Horizon BC/Cafe refurb, and although the ride was indeed bouncy I was pleased that the car's exterior had been recently been cleaned. Our Attendant, a fella by the name of Kenny, was very attentive. We only received one drink per segment, and had to sign a sheet to confirm where the drinks went-- though we did get regular sized cans from the fridge. He was a very clean attendant and a good salesman. His counter alone was worth a picture:







We all chatted during our one-hour in STL, and I got a chance to take a peak at the terminal. I guess its a preview of the upcoming Gathering, not a bad choice.

As I was in the last car of the consist I had unlimited action to rear-window shots and took advantage of this, even though we didn't see much action, only a couple UP slow movers.











At STL a guy named Todd boarded and promptly went to sleep. He was my type, the hip drifter kind of guy and I was upset we couldn't dig up some fat to chew. The ride on the MORR was scenic but it tended to go on forever... it was as if it never ended. Part of it was that the inability to get up and walk around. The BC seats, though 2-1 and roomy, were uncomfortable. Better than coach class of course, but it was a hard leather like on the Talgos out West rather than the Lay-Z-Boys I have had on the Penny.

Kenny gave me some advice to pick up some Kansas City BBQ across the station at Jack Stack. I invited Todd to join me, which he did. We wandered around the overpass for ten minutes before going in to the joint. Impressed in both food and decor Todd and I had a nice time. Eventually I found out he was heading to LA on 3 in coach, and was under the impression that we would be there at 8AM the next day. Laughing it off I invited him to join me in my sleeper.

We boarded 3 in different sections, and I asked Simon, my TAS if he would be okay with Todd joining me. He said that it wasn't technically allowed, but I was in a deluxe bedroom alone he said he wouldn't mind. I tipped him a twenty off the bat for looking the other way. I sought out Todd in the SSL and took him back to our room. I pulled out a couple beers and we toasted to "single-serving friends" and talked until we fell asleep driving on into the night.






Coming up, Part II: KCY-LAX, and Whooz that in LAUS?

Album of pictures from my entire trip can be found here...


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 5, 2010)

The Flickr page is marked as private. Something you don't want us to see Micah? :unsure:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 5, 2010)

Try it now Jeff.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 5, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Try it now Jeff.


 I'm getting PRIVATE, too.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aloha

Same thing here.

BTW got the card on Saturday, KOOL and Mahalo

Eric


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 5, 2010)

Try it now, now, everybody.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 5, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Try it now, now, everybody.


Aloha

Nice work with the pictures. Looks like you had fun on this trip. I am happy for you.

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## Misty. (Apr 5, 2010)

I have to add my agreement on the pictures, and I wanted to warn you that some Chicago fangirl just added you as a contact on Flickr


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2010)

FYI: Photo DSC_0130 is the lower portion on the lower track that was wiped out by the landslide a couple of years ago.

That slide knocked out tracks a few hundred feet in elevation apart.


----------



## gswager (Apr 6, 2010)

That picture that you were asking if it is Gallup or not. No, it is not and I don't know the name of the village. I recognize it because they're Spaniards which they came in the 1600s. It is located somewhere by Las Vegas. Usually the northern half of NM, including Santa Fe, are Spaniards.


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 6, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Try it now Jeff.


Excellent job Micah!


----------

